# Romani pista, 1980ish?



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

My latest bit of fun arrived from a friend.
It's a 'Romani' pista machine from around 1980ish I'm guessing. What do you guys think?



























Perhaps this 'Columbus Aelle' decal may help with dating.....



Wheels aren't original, front is a 'Nisi' rim on a 'Zeus' hub with tied spokes.
Rear is two solid aluminium sheet discs bolted to hub with six, countersunk allen-headed bolts each side, and somehow bonded to rim. Any opinions on who made this greatly appreciated.....




Lightweight it certainly isn't, but there's one heck of a 'flywheel' effect when it's rolling!
Chainset is 'Spidel' 106 model.
Pedals are branded 'Olimpic' and that is how they've spelt it!
I look forward to anyone's ideas and opinions.
Thanks,
Darren.


----------



## juvela (Dec 29, 2018)

------

Thank you for posting this interesting wheel.

The fork blades show stress lines near the top, just below the crown.

Evidently the result of an impact at some point.

If mine, I would wish to withdraw the fork and check it in an alignment guage such as the VAR or Park prior to putting the machine into use.  Perhaps a visit to a local framebuilder for an opinion might be in order.

The absence of a washer behind the seat binder nut means the nut has been galling up the binder ear.

Olimpic is a brand of cycle components from Spain.  Hubs, pedals and brakes were produced.  Quality is decent but perhaps a bit below that of the Zeus Gran Sport and Criterium road ensemble componentry.  Some of the products come through marked "Super Olimpic."  The firm is a member of that second tier of Iberian component makers which includes names such as AMUAT, ANPI, IRIS, Notario & Triplex.  Participated in a discussion regarding a Romani road machine at BF which also showed a mix or parts including some from Spain.  Have no experience of the marque so do not have any guesses as to why this might be...

Frame appears built with BOCAMA lug set Professionnelle Luxe.  Four stock cutout patterns were offered or manufacturers could special order their own.  Possible that if you remove the paint from the front of the headlugs you _may_ discover the BCM marking.

Dropouts appear they may be Zeus nr. 29600.00:





Verot launched the model 105 chainsert in 1977 as a successor to the venerable 93.  Model 106 launched shortly thereafter but do not know a specific annum for its appearance.

Is saddle pillar a Satri?

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks @juvela
The seat post is branded "Selle San Marco"......




The Spanish components stem from the fact that the bicycle has been in Spain for some time, prior to my purchase. 
I’ll be having a look at the forks closely when I remove the paint. Someone has already removed most of the paint on the frontal area of the forks, exposing the chrome plating underneath. 
Actually the whole frameset seems to be chromed.
I may remove paint on rear wheel centre also, see if I can find any markings .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 30, 2018)

those rear wheel dish covers may offer some aero edge, but mostly cause the competition to lose concentration


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> those rear wheel dish covers may offer some aero edge, but mostly cause the competition to lose concentration



I fear that any marginal gains from that 'aero edge'  will be sadly negated by the reality of my sporting physique.....




.....and no, I will not be wearing a 'skinsuit' anytime soon! Lol! I might have to think of 'aero' styling the facial hair though.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Does anyone recognise the handlebars?


----------



## juvela (Jan 11, 2019)

-----

Hello Darren,

Looked high and low through three tongues in an effort to identify the machine's bar...without success. 

Am assuming an Iberian origin for the item until demonstrated otherwise.

At one time there was a distributor of cycle fittings based in Barcelona called Juan Martinez Santisteban.   If we skip the middle name we can arrive at the  "SJ"/"JS" monogram.





Most of the products offered in this catalogue of 1955 are unbranded.  This was a fairly common practice for mailorder operations BITD.  They would seek to create an impression in the reader's mind that everything shown "came from them."  It is possible that your bar, likely produced in the 1970's, may represent a private labelling (contract build).

The catalogue contains these pages of bars & stems which have no close-up illustrations nor brand names.





Do not wish to assert an identification.  Mentioned only as a possibility...

---

Cycle's tubeset -

This page gives specifications and weights for the various sets from A.L. Colombo.  Unfortunately, it giveth not launch dates.

http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm

There has been more than one Aelle transfer.  The type shown on the machine would be a dating aid.  Have found sites showing differing Columbus tube transfers but have been unable to locate one which includes pattern launch dates.

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for the info @juvela.
The wording on the other crest is "Alsasua", I have deduced that it is a "Zeus" product, as is the handlebar stem. So your guess at Iberia is correct.


----------



## juvela (Jan 13, 2019)

-----

Good to read you have it now well sorted.

Eagle crest motif somewhat similar to one seen on some Sakae Ringyo _manillar._

Bird's head is turned in the other direction and plumage differently shown.





Alsasua is a place name and site of a famous battle in Spanish history -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Alsasua

Alsasua bar worn by a Razesa machine -





Stem & bar set together -

https://www.milanuncios.com/componentes-recambios-bicicletas/manillar-zeus-alsasua-280905365.htm

Better view of bird crest -





Worn by a Zeus machine built with New Racer road ensemble -





https://chichonera.blogspot.com/2014/07/zeus-i-la-zeus-llega-casa.html

---

BTW - since you have established stem & bar set to be of Iberian origin have you as yet checked quill to see if it be 22.0 or 22.2?  Is stem clamp and bar centre 25.0, 25.4 or is it 26.0?

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 16, 2020)

The Romani in it's current guise.
It was nice to find a full chrome frameset under the paint.
Recent updates include a Look Ergostem which is capable of replicating the position of practically any stem.
Rear lenticular wheel turned out to be an early Mavic 'Challenger' from the mid/late 1980's.....








Looking forward to riding it outdoors when our weather improves.


----------



## juvela (Feb 16, 2020)

-----

Whoa!

Just look at that stem and bar setup.

Maybe now you'll have to reconsider the aerosuit.   

Chrome much more attractive than that lemon frost colour.

---

BTW -

be there any new developments with latest immigrant from Palma De?

at last reportage, many moons in the rearview mirror, his ship had not as yet achieved the isles...

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 16, 2020)

If you mean the 'Contini',@juvela,  ¡Ha llegado!

I'm currently deciding on a paint scheme, almost definitely involving metallic purple and a bright magenta; another new acquaintance from Palma De has 3 Continis (amongst approximately 250 high-end European road machines, mainly from the 70s and 80s) and I'll be hopefully receiving detail photos from him soon.

I've decided on a full Zeus groupset to keep it all Espaňol, with the exception possibly of an ITM TT bar set-up. 
I'll post pictures in the other thread as things progress.

You're no doubt aware of the 'Ergostem ' from Look.  I know it's possibly not quite period correct,  but I've always loved quirky French stuff, and it does its job perfectly,  much like a 2CV!
I'm looking for some Mavic 'pursuit' bars or something similar, the bars currently on there are just cut-down cheap drop bars; the sort of thing I used as a teenager in the 80s - nothing's changed!

We've had two successive weekends of storms passing through over here, hence the Romani remaining unridden.

It's still a no on the aerosuit; although I did purchase this ex pro-team helmet recently, I'll definitely have to trim the beard to suit now, lol.





Can't wait to use it on a V-CC ride!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh, the rear wheel should be yellow, here's an early advert.....




Lightweight it ain't. It weighs in at 2.6kg! 
No wonder it seems like a flywheel.


----------



## juvela (Feb 16, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Lightweight it ain't. It weighs in at 2.6kg!
> No wonder it seems like a flywheel.




-----

2.6kg  

they used the wrong model designations

should have termed them the Pb serie

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ha ha!


----------



## juvela (Feb 17, 2020)

-----

D. escrivenated -



dnc1 said:


> I've decided on a full Zeus groupset to keep it all Espaňol, with the exception possibly of an ITM TT bar set-up.





dnc1 said:


> I'll post pictures in the other thread as things progress.




-----

Hast thee selected which Nicky road ensemble ye wish to mount?

Am fond of the world logo so did one o' me vintage steeds with as many Nicky bits wearing that logo as possible.

Another fun one would be the original MM with the holey crankarms...

Following the inaugural test spin you will have to celebrate with a viewing of _The Garden Of The Finzi-Continis.

-----_


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 17, 2020)

Darren, that came out really clean - good work


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> Darren, that came out really - good work



Cheers Ron. I'm quite pleased with it myself.
I'm really getting into track bikes from this era at present, I like the simplicity and purity of design and purpose; plus they are still relatively inexpensive as long as you stay away from the Cinelli's etc. of this world.
You know I don't have many machines that are complicated by such fripperies as gears, or brakes for that matter.
They are lovely to ride on the road too, if you can find a smooth one that is!
Smooth roads are few and far between over here.


juvela said:


> -----
> 
> D. escrivenated -
> 
> ...



I look forward to watching it.
Still undecided as to which of Zeus' offerings to use;  I'm still researching the age of the machine.
I think if I can get a date for when Columbus introduced that crazy Round/Square/Round tubeset then I'll have a better idea of when Contini actually made the bicycle.
My new Mallorquin friend thinks it is earlier than any of his examples from the '80s or '90s. 
Anyway,  enough talk of obscure Spanish marques on this thread, I'll dig it out of the garage tomorrow  and post some detailed photos of the lugwork for you to ponder on the other thread.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 31, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello Darren,
> 
> ...



Finally identified the bars as being made by 'Razesa', another part of the 'Zeus' group at one time.
'Alsasua' is another name for 'Navarra' in the Basque country of northern Spain.
Razesa used it for their own brand handlebars.
Here is my lo-pro 'Razesa' pursuit track machine.....



700c/650c wheels!


----------

